# Water pipe going to my furnace?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I noticed in my new house there is a water line going to the furnace. It's a regular copper pipe, then a smaller line that looks like a AC line goes to the furnace from that pipe. What would this be used for? Do I have some kind of cold water based AC in there or something? 

I did notice my thermostat has a "cool" option, but I know as a fact there is no central air so I doubt that option actually does anything at this point.

Do some furnaces use water for self cleaning or something?


----------



## V Moe (Jul 1, 2009)

Two lines? 1 fat line and a much smaller line?


----------



## V Moe (Jul 1, 2009)

Do the go out side to ac unit? If so this is your central air unit


----------



## V Moe (Jul 1, 2009)

Where Do the lines go or connect to? Most likely they went to an ac unit


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I will need to check better next time I go there, but it appears to be a single line, and it does come from an actual water line as that same line is connecting to other stuff like faucets upstairs etc. There is no AC unit, but the small line that branches off the normal water line looks exactly like that of an AC unit. It hooks up on the top level of the furnace to some metal/copper box that is about the size of a small brick (only see the face, it does not stick out). 

I've seen industrial units that use continuous water for cooling of internal components but I doubt this is what it is, never seen it on a residential unit.

There is also a plastic pvc for water refuse but that's common on all furnaces I've seen.

It will probably be better if I get a picture though. I'll try to get one tomorrow.


----------



## V Moe (Jul 1, 2009)

ok was think ac unit was there but was removed not suere what it is


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah could be, or they tried to jerry rig something with the cold water line to make AC lol. 

The intake of that furnace is also interestingly layed out. There is a normal vent in the basement acting as intake, then there are two intakes upstairs. I'm guessing this is fairly good for air circulation compared to just one intake though. I'm even debating on making the downstairs intake bigger so I can bring the cold air upstairs during summer. Cheap AC.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Water line*

It is a humidifier water line the box like thing is a humidifier.

When the heater is on it sends moisture up to the rooms from the ductwork.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

RS, don't mess with the "INTAKE" size without more info. Air returns are meant to be balanced based on dimension, furnace and duct size as well as age and insulation level of the house. I'm trying to tweak mine now. You want to post info under HVAC before you enlarge or modify any ducting or intakes:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

SULTINI said:


> It is a humidifier water line the box like thing is a humidifier.
> 
> When the heater is on it sends moisture up to the rooms from the ductwork.


Interesting, any reason why they'd do this?



Chemist1961 said:


> RS, don't mess with the "INTAKE" size without more info. Air returns are meant to be balanced based on dimension, furnace and duct size as well as age and insulation level of the house. I'm trying to tweak mine now. You want to post info under HVAC before you enlarge or modify any ducting or intakes:thumbsup:


Yeah for sure, I'll post details if I do decide to mess with it. I'm guessing the total square inch of intake venting needs to always remain the same, but there's probably more to it then that as well.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Post some pics of it then we can tell you what it is.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

This is it here. Was told by someone who saw it that it is in fact of humifier, and that normally these things stop working, so it probably does not work. Something I can always remove later on. 

http://gal.redsquirrel.me/images/house_purchase/july_1_09/houserenovations_043.jpg


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats an antique/obsolete plate type humidifier. Scrap metal now.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah I see. That's a new furnace too, guess the installers just shoved it back in LOL. That part looks very old but the furnace is a few years only. Should I just leave it as is?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I would pop the front cover off it and look inside it. If the old plates are inside then remove them as they could fall out and down into your blower and damage it.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Rip it out*

It is a piece of junk shut the water off to it and rip it out and patch the hole after looking inside as Yuri stated.

It will give you nothing but trouble and rust your furnace away.

I have found very few humidifiers in 40 years that work properly that are direct duct and furnace hook up.

There are maintenance issues and cleaning involved which the homeowners do not perform properly and according to manufacturers recommended intervals.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, that's what I'll do. I will probably remove the line and just resolder the pipe. I'll read up on proper proceedures so I do it properly and not cause any leaks.  Never done major plumbing outside of fixing a toilet. Sure it's not too hard.


----------



## psilliman001 (Sep 1, 2007)

*it's probably..........*



Red Squirrel said:


> I noticed in my new house there is a water line going to the furnace. It's a regular copper pipe, then a smaller line that looks like a AC line goes to the furnace from that pipe. What would this be used for? Do I have some kind of cold water based AC in there or something?
> 
> I did notice my thermostat has a "cool" option, but I know as a fact there is no central air so I doubt that option actually does anything at this point.
> 
> Do some furnaces use water for self cleaning or something?


 ......from an old evaporative plate humidifier or some other past humidifier.........Jack:yes:


----------

